# Akuna Bay, Coal and Candle Creek



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Headed out Sunday morning about 9am at Akuna Bay for the first time in my yak. Was hoping to hook up to some live bait (yellow tail) and squid but no luck.

Landed a nice tailor in the first 5 minutes on a slow troll with a hard lure and some time later a small whiting and leather Jacket near the marina (where I was hoping to catch some yellow tail).

All in all a bit disappointing (although I did get to try out my new Garnmin 140 Fishfinder and the sexiest home made PVC bait tube you're ever likely to see (got the idea of the Forum a couple of weeks ago - great concept, works a treat).

Has anyone had any luck around Akuna Bay and Cowan Creek? :?

Thanks
Rodney


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I've fished from there a few times:

* bream can be taken close to the shoreline all along the creek on sps - hang 10m off the shore and cast the sps amongst the rocks. A drogue is invaluable here

* bream, whiting, flathead and flounder can be found on or next to the small flats at the top of the creek - got my first bream on popper here

* heaps of small leatherjackets at times so hbs and surface lures definitely needed

* plenty of small luderick around but I've not targeted them

* bazzoo used to fish there for hairtail


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent, thanks Peril.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rodney , Peril has covered it pretty well , as the water in the creek is very deep and pretty well featurless , read desert , its best to hang close to shore and throw into the rocks , the flat at the end of the creek can produce good bream and flathead on the right tide , one hour prior to top through till one hour after , at the front of the flats on the eastern shore approx 100 meters up , in winter you will get hairtail, if there here, but the hairtail are a very iffy proposition , and anyway i dont consider them worth fishing for .


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice work getting out there Rodney. Put up a shot of your bait tube so we can all admire it.



rnmars1 said:


> Has anyone had any luck around Akuna Bay and Cowan Creek?


I've picked up some decent flatties right at Akuna Bay ramp, and there are always schools of mullet round the marina. When you head out of Akuna Bay, if you go right (rather than left towards Cottage Pt) there are some nice flats full of yabbies - worth putting a mullet trap out there as well. Last year to my surprise I picked up a nice Aust salmon just out of Akuna Bay, and got broken off by either a small jew or decent EP, still waiting for a hairtail though.


----------

